# $10 off $50



## nikkideevah (Jun 10, 2015)

Did they really send this or am I dreaming? lol


----------



## ricecracker (Jun 10, 2015)

What?!?!?! What is the code?

  GIMME!


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jun 10, 2015)

I thought the same thing when I saw it on my inbox lol


----------



## style-addict (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm sitting here too wondering if this is for real or not????


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 10, 2015)

I got it too and I was looking at it like it was a mistake. MAC really wants our money guys!


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 10, 2015)

It's real!! Code: *MACFAN1*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 10, 2015)

Anyone make a purchase yet?


----------



## ricecracker (Jun 10, 2015)

The offer code is "MACFAN1" 

  THERE GOES MY RENT $$$$$$ #macaddict


----------



## nikkideevah (Jun 10, 2015)

and its $10 off every $50


----------



## nikkideevah (Jun 10, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Anyone make a purchase yet?


  Im sitting here like I dont need anything but what can I buy lol


----------



## vmb8706 (Jun 10, 2015)

We are really in the end of days Mac gave a discount wtfffff its not April 1st right im nervous the code might set off a world wide cyber terror attack if I use it lmao I've been using Mac since 2007 and this is the first time they've sent one


----------



## nikkideevah (Jun 10, 2015)

vmb8706 said:


> We are really in the end of days Mac gave a discount wtfffff its not April 1st right im nervous the code might set off a world wide cyber terror attack if I use it lmao I've been using Mac since 2007 and this is the first time they've sent one


  I remember using a friends and family in 2009


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 10, 2015)

vmb8706 said:


> We are really in the end of days Mac gave a discount wtfffff its not April 1st right im nervous the code might set off a world wide cyber terror attack if I use it lmao I've been using Mac since 2007 and this is the first time they've sent one


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Jun 10, 2015)

I think it's only $10 off of $50 because I tried to buy the large travel case and it only took $10 off of $175.


----------



## elleB (Jun 10, 2015)

I thought the exact same thing like is this for real lol


----------



## nikkideevah (Jun 10, 2015)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> took $10 off of $175.


  did u log in?


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jun 10, 2015)

yea at the bottom of the email is this verbiage "Receive $10 off every $50 you spend at maccosmetics.com."


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 10, 2015)

I was excited about this, but I'm having a nightmare of a time navigating the new site. In my opinion, it's awful and not intuitive at all-- and I'm pretty good at computers/websites. Took a bunch of button clicks to be able to see only lipsticks from a certain collection. I don't want to search all 185 on the sidebar thing. Sigh! 

  But this offer is TEMPTING me. I haven't gotten anything from the Matte Lip collection because I was hoping to swatch in person and my counter STILL doesn't have it. :/


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Jun 10, 2015)

nikkideevah said:


> did u log in?


  Thank you SO much!


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 10, 2015)

*Ok..I have not purchased from the MAC site in forever. 2014 was a low/no buy year and this year I have not been impressed with much. I got an email yesterday about joining the "Culture of MAC" So out of curiosity I clicked to see what was up. New roll out/layout of the site! WOW! Gonna take some getting used too.*

*That being said, it's perfect timing as I am on the hunt for new makeup for my runaway Vegas wedding come this September. *




*Thinking pretty in pink to go with these babies!*




*I added a few things to my cart (About $100 worth of products) and imagine to my surprise...MAC is discounting $20 from my total purchase?!?! Has anyone else encountered this??? I am just a regular customer and not a Pro.*


*And yes the MACFAN1 code is real. If I enter that code it overrides the $20 discount. *

*I am tempted to click that checkout button now for fear there is a mistake on the MAC end.....*


----------



## sweetkitty (Jun 10, 2015)

Doesn't work for Canadians, did we not get a code too?


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 10, 2015)

I came to post this  I can't believe Mac giving out discounts to non pro members  I was like To bad I don't want or need anything right now  But I'm loving this


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 10, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> But I'm loving this


 *^^^^^^ I know! Right?!? *



*My mouth hit the floor when I saw the total! **My pro palette of four (4) colors is showing $28 in my basket!!! **I'm like this has to be a mistake...and I am hurrying, trying to make sure I have what I want and make my purchase before it disappears. *


----------



## sweetkitty (Jun 10, 2015)

They gave 20% off years ago, I remember I went nuts and bought a ton of eyeshadows, it was a friends & family promo code.


----------



## sweetkitty (Jun 10, 2015)

How come Canada gets nothing? MAC is canadian after a ll. JUST bummer!


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 10, 2015)

sweetkitty said:


> They gave 20% off years ago, I remember I went nuts and bought a ton of eyeshadows, it was a friends & family promo code.


 *I think I remember that one...and that was quite a while ago! And it was a one time deal. This is crazy though...my custom e/s palette went from $48 to $28! Clearly I am stunned...and the deed is done now! *


----------



## ricecracker (Jun 10, 2015)

OMG I can't stop buying. I am OBSESSED!!!! So happy about this promotion. Lipstickzzzz eyelinerzzzzzz for dayzzz!!!! #macaddict #blessed


----------



## Tarabotti (Jun 10, 2015)

ricecracker said:


> OMG I can't stop buying. I am OBSESSED!!!! So happy about this promotion. Lipstickzzzz eyelinerzzzzzz for dayzzz!!!! #macaddict #blessed


  Slow down, chica- leave some for the rest of us!


----------



## nikkideevah (Jun 10, 2015)

Tarabotti said:


> Slow down, chica- leave some for the rest of us!


  I know I cant buy anything til friday.. hope stuff is not sold out


----------



## sweetkitty (Jun 10, 2015)

omg it does work for Canada, it wasn't earlier!


----------



## Jennifae (Jun 10, 2015)

My first thought was, "Is this a phishing scam?"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here's hoping MAC will give us more promos, discounts, and samples in the future!


----------



## Odelia (Jun 10, 2015)

sweetkitty said:


> omg it does work for Canada, it wasn't earlier!


  I'm glad to hear that it worked!  It's not working at the moment but this gives me hope that it's a web page glitch.  The webpage is slow at the moment as well.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 10, 2015)

Odelia said:


> The webpage is slow at the moment as well.


 *Yes. The new site appears to take a lot of time to load pages, sooooo sloooooow...I am so used to click click click and you are where you need to be. *

*I did place my order and the discount they offered me went through with no problem. I was wrong with the e/s palette pricing. 2 of the colors I selected are missing from the palette I ordered. *





*Maybe MAC just isn't seeing the retail traffic it did a few years ago. *



*Like I mentioned before I was part of the no/low buy group last year and looking at my past orders...the last thing I was excited enough to purchase was from the 2013 Tropical Taboo release... Exactly 2 years ago!*


----------



## kait0 (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm in Canada and I can't get it to work for me. COME ON YOU WERE BORN HERE MAC!!


----------



## miss0annette (Jun 10, 2015)

I just tried to order and noticed they offered a sample! What! Mac is going mad today haha.


----------



## lmcmullen (Jun 10, 2015)

God their new website design SUCKS. Even with the discount it sucks so bad I don't feel like ordering anything from it!!!

  You can't seem to search on finish nor on limited edition status of items.

  Whoever approved this design and let it into production should be canned, really.


----------



## Jennifae (Jun 11, 2015)

I got $20 off my order ($112). I didn't have to use a code.


----------



## AnitaK (Jun 11, 2015)

jennifae said:


> I got $20 off my order ($112). I didn't have to use a code.


  Same here. My order was exactly $100 and I got the $20 off.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 11, 2015)

I ordered twice and split my transactions up just in case $20 didn't come off


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Jun 11, 2015)

lmcmullen said:


> God their new website design SUCKS. Even with the discount it sucks so bad I don't feel like ordering anything from it!!!  You can't seem to search on finish nor on limited edition status of items.  Whoever approved this design and let it into production should be canned, really.


  It took me almost 30 mins to place an order for the two new collections.  Not even worth my time. I hate that it doesn't  show items being added to the cart and then  there are like five items each that are difficult to remove.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I was excited about this, but I'm having a nightmare of a time navigating the new site. In my opinion, it's awful and not intuitive at all-- and I'm pretty good at computers/websites. Took a bunch of button clicks to be able to see only lipsticks from a certain collection. I don't want to search all 185 on the sidebar thing. Sigh!
> 
> But this offer is TEMPTING me. I haven't gotten anything from the Matte Lip collection because I was hoping to swatch in person and my counter STILL doesn't have it. :/
> I haven't ordered anything form MAC in like FOREVER but when I saw that E-mail yesterday morning I ordered a couple of staples and they've already shipped.
> ...


    Perhaps they'll do it again.  I saw it as an opportunity to get Fix+ which I love to refrigerate and spritz on before I leave the house, some concealer and a fluidline.


----------



## AnitaK (Jun 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I haven't ordered anything form MAC in like FOREVER but when I saw that E-mail yesterday morning I ordered a couple of staples and they've already shipped.
> So I guess what I heard is true....MAC has been losing money.  This was a real hail Mary!!!!
> 
> I agree---the site redesign is TERRIBLE!!!!!
> ...


  I hope so. It will be a great marketing strategy.


----------



## forevermac (Jun 11, 2015)

weird I'm from Canada and it's not working for me, just tried it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

I just got _another_ Email from MAC;    _   "*M·A·C Le Disko - Stand Out, Shine On. Plus, Don't Forget Your $10 Gift! Use Code MACFAN1".*_


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

AnitaK said:


> I hope so. It will be a great marketing strategy.


 Much better than encouraging product demand by limiting product supply.


----------



## Kary9999 (Jun 11, 2015)

forevermac said:


> weird I'm from Canada and it's not working for me, just tried it?


  Me neither damn it! I've been trying non-stop since yesterday and it says the code is not valid.  I e-mailed them but haven't recieved an answer yet...


----------



## cthess (Jun 11, 2015)

Is there an expiration for the code?  When does this end?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

cthess said:


> Is there an expiration for the code?  When does this end?


 Fine print from the Email:
   Receive $10 off every $50 you spend at maccosmetics.com*. Offer valid through 11:59 PM MONDAY, JUNE 22, 2015 on orders shipped to U.S. addresses only*. Offer is not applicable to Pro member's orders. Orders placed prior to the offer start or after the offer ends are not eligible. Offer not applicable towards the purchase of Gift Cards or eGift Cards. Minimum purchase required does not include sales tax, shipping and handling, gift wrap fees, or items noted as ineligible. Offer applies to authorized purchases only. Only authorized orders will be processed and shipped. We reserve the right to cancel any order due to unauthorized, altered, or ineligible use of offer and to modify or cancel this promotion at any time. Other restrictions may apply.


----------



## kait0 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ya I got an email back from customer service - Canadians are shit out of luck.


----------



## Odelia (Jun 11, 2015)

kait0 said:


> Ya I got an email back from customer service - Canadians are shit out of luck.


  BOOOOO!!!!


----------



## AnitaK (Jun 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Much better than encouraging product demand by limiting product supply.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 11, 2015)

The new site in a word is ....Busy.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> The new site in a word is ....Busy.


   Do you mean busy, as in traffic or busy in terms of layout???


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 11, 2015)

The new site in a word is ....Busy. 
Quote:Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 



   Do you mean busy, as in traffic or busy in terms of layout???



  The layout. So much going on at once.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Do you mean busy, as in traffic or busy in terms of layout???
> 
> 
> 
> The layout. So much going on at once.


   Oh I totally agree Dilli!!!!


----------



## krstn1613 (Jun 12, 2015)

When adding the code to my order, this message appeared in red at the top:
  Thanks for being a MAC Fan! Your code has been applied to your order. If you are not currently signed up to receive maccosmetics.com emails, you will be required to sign up prior to submitting your order, for the discount to apply at checkout. Note: Pro Members are not eligible for this offer. The discount will not apply during checkout.


----------



## AnitaK (Jun 12, 2015)

MAC sent an email saying my order has shipped..and did not include a tracking number. The link to track the order isn't working either....


----------



## Ange1 (Jun 14, 2015)

What did everyone get? I did $150 exactly and got $30 off.

  Stone, Matte Royal, D for Danger l/s
  Fix+ Lavender
  Definitive Sculpting powder
  Funtabulous Dazzleglass
  Nightmoth l/l
  Face and body foundation

  Some of the lippies are back ordered, but I'm uber excited! I haven't seen a mac discount in over 5 years!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2015)

AnitaK said:


> MAC sent an email saying my order has shipped..and did not include a tracking number. *The link to track the order isn't working either....*


   I know----way to go MAC!!!  You have to log onto your acct on the web site.


----------



## sweetkitty (Jun 18, 2015)

Ya turns out the code doesnt work for Canadians, I don't understand why they did that.

  I had two of the Fix+ limited edition sprays in my cart, Mehr lipstick and strobe cream sample, took the $10 off code and it was $71 CAD..then when I clicked Paypal it told me hat I owe $68 USD, which amounts to about $84 CAD. WTF?

  Needless to say, I didn't place the order


----------



## Howards End (Jun 18, 2015)

sweetkitty said:


> Ya turns out the code doesnt work for Canadians, I don't understand why they did that.


  MAC just texted me with a different code MACTEN, maybe try that?


----------



## Odelia (Jun 18, 2015)

I emailed Mac a couple days ago asking why Canadians didn't get the same offer.  Got a somewhat open ended reply saying that Canada would be getting a promo code in the very near future.   Maybe enough Canadians complained because I just got an email saying *$15 off a $75* purchase in celebration of the new website.    *So...MACFAN1 should now be working for Canada!*


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 21, 2015)

Ange1 said:


> What did everyone get? I did $150 exactly and got $30 off.
> 
> Stone, Matte Royal, D for Danger l/s
> Fix+ Lavender
> ...


  I ordered the following in two separate orders (I used the code twice):

  D for Danger Lipstick
  Men Love Mystery Lipstick
  Hollywood Cerise Lipstick
  Whirl Lipstick 
  Heroine Lip Pencil
  Brown Script Eyeshadow Pro Palette Refill Pan 
  Coppering Eyeshadow Pro Palette Refill Pan 
  Ricepaper Eyeshadow Pro Palette Refill Pan 
  Luxury Powder Puff (2 Pack)

  I hope they have more codes like this in the future! I hadn't shopped on the MAC website since October of last year so this was a great incentive for me to spend my money there again! However, the new website design was quite off putting so I'll probably go back to buying their stuff from Nordstrom.com again until they release another code, lol.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 22, 2015)

I went crazy with this sale.  I am going to place my 5th order tonight.  I figured why not since I wont be going to IMATS LA this upcoming year.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jun 22, 2015)

How is everyone using the code more than once? It won't let me.


----------



## dash4 (Jun 22, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> How is everyone using the code more than once? It won't let me.


  It let me use it more than once on the same account.. ??

  I was going to make a 3rd order, but the site is jammed right now.. my cart is full but it wont bring me to the check-out page..

  So annoying.. anyone else having issues?


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 22, 2015)

dash4 said:


> It let me use it more than once on the same account.. ??  I was going to make a 3rd order, but the site is jammed right now.. my cart is full but it wont bring me to the check-out page..  So annoying.. anyone else having issues?


 It won't let me either. I *hate* this site redesign.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jun 22, 2015)

dash4 said:


> It let me use it more than once on the same account.. ??
> 
> I was going to make a 3rd order, but the site is jammed right now.. my cart is full but it wont bring me to the check-out page..
> 
> So annoying.. anyone else having issues?


  Yeah the site's being really slow with me...I actually haven't had problems with the site until today. But it wouldn't let me use the macfan1 code more than once. There's another macten code that works, but just for 10 off, it won't double(like if you spend $100) like the previous one.


----------



## dash4 (Jun 22, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Yeah the site's being really slow with me...I actually haven't had problems with the site until today. But it wouldn't let me use the macfan1 code more than once. There's another macten code that works, but just for 10 off, it won't double(like if you spend $100) like the previous one.


  Well, I finally got to the check out page and it let me use the MACFAN1 coupon again on the same account... however, I am now stuck at the checkout page.

  It is expires at 12:00am/midnight -- but what time zone?  If it is EST - we only have 30 minutes.. errrrr.


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 22, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Me too! It is freaking awful .. so not user-friendly. Well, I finally got to the check out page and it let me use the MACFAN1 coupon again on the same account... however, I am now stuck at the checkout page.  It is expires at 12:00am/midnight -- but what time zone?  If it is EST - we only have 30 minutes.. errrrr.


 I'm pretty sure it's EST. I can't even view my cart.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeah I am about to give up, it's seriously not worth the hassle.


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm getting on my laptop to see if desktop is better than mobile.


----------



## dash4 (Jun 22, 2015)

guess we know what to expect during the next new collection release..






  Edit.. it just let me check out.. whew!


----------



## novocainedreams (Jun 22, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Edit.. it just let me check out.. whew!


  OK this is so WEIRD...it kept telling me the code was only for people signed up to the newsletter and I WAS, I used the code once already, but hey whatever,  went and signed up AGAIN and lo and behold it works for me now! WTH MAC?!


----------



## Mayanas (Jun 22, 2015)

wtf MAC   i have almost 2 hour trying and nothing


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 22, 2015)

I still can't get to checkout. This is so ridiculous. If I don't get through I'm going to do live chat tomorrow and see if they'll honor it.


----------



## dash4 (Jun 22, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> OK this is so WEIRD...it kept telling me the code was only for people signed up to the newsletter and I WAS, I used the code once already, but hey whatever,  went and signed up AGAIN and lo and behold it works for me now! WTH MAC?!
> The site is so wonky!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Anaphora*
> ...


  Were you able to get through?


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 22, 2015)

dash4 said:


> The site is so wonky!  Were you able to get through?


 Just did one minute ago. Code is still working!


----------



## novocainedreams (Jun 22, 2015)

Yep, mine finally went through, sheesh.


----------



## Anaphora (Jun 23, 2015)

I ended up grabbing: Macroviolet fluidline Looking Good fluidline Shade fluidline Lowlights fluidline Blitz & Glitz fluidline Foundation pump Studio Finish Concealer in NC15


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 23, 2015)

I couldn't get through last night...I called and they told me they couldn't place orders on their end either.  They told me call in the morning and they will honor the discount. I'm going to try calling now.


----------



## dash4 (Jun 23, 2015)

I ordered:



Sable E/S 	
Bronze E/S 	
Tempting E/S 	
Amorous Alloy ExtraDimension E/S 	
Pro Longwear Nourishing Waterproof foundation (NW25) 	
Looking Good fluidline 	
Rich Ground fluidline 	
Mac Paintpot in Indianwood 	
Mac Paintpot in Painterly (back-up)


----------

